# Why is it so difficult in Mass?



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I have been trying for quite a while now to get hired on a Dept in Mass part time. I applied to about 9 different agencies and havent even heard a peep from any of them. I called a northern state police agency once and no lie I have been called twice a week from them offering to help me through the hiring process. I was just curious, why is it so hard in massachusetts to get hired when other states are practically begging people to join?


----------



## zebra3 (Feb 28, 2006)

1. Civil Service

2. Details

3. POLITICS!


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

zebra3 said:


> 1. Civil Service
> 
> 2. Details
> 
> 3. POLITICS!


4. Quinn Bill


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Name like ladderman wadda ya expect


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Mongo said:


> Name like ladderman wadda ya expect


Yeah and Mongo is a great name right?


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

"Mongo" as a screen name on a law enforcement themed website doesn't imply a preferred interest in the occupation of firefighting like "ladderman" does... but that's just my observation.

Do a search on this site for keywords like "civil circus", "unfair", "affirmative action", "patronage", "nepotism", "waiting game" and you should find some answers to your question.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Sorry I even asked the question.


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

It's kinda like "Why do you climb a moutain? Because it is there." Why is if difficult to get on a PD in Massachusetts? Because it is Massachusetts.


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

It's all about timing with civil service too. If the dept isn't hiring in the 2 years it's good for, it doesn't matter who you know or where you are on the list.


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

well in florida it took me about...3 whole months to go through the process and get hired..and they thought they went slow!


----------



## Home Wood (Oct 12, 2006)

It took me two months to get on down here in NC from MA. I'm down here, because of the civil service system and all the other stuff. Hopefully I can get on rather quick or atleast easier back there with five years experience.


----------

